# Simrad G07 question



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

CodyW said:


> I plan on having all of my wiring done before I complete my deck. Can I get wires only now and buy the screen later?



Not unless you want to pay extra. You can run a cable/line where you plan on having them run. When you purchase the unit, you can use the already laid cable to pull them through. 

Also the power cable may not be long enough to run to your battery and may require an extension. Just something to consider.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

YnR said:


> Not unless you want to pay extra. You can run a cable/line where you plan on having them run. When you purchase the unit, you can use the already laid cable to pull them through.
> 
> Also the power cable may not be long enough to run to your battery and may require an extension. Just something to consider.


My issue is pulling the plug ends through without getting tangled. I wanted to do it now that way if the plugs are quite large I can take everything else out of the pipe and run the GPS wires first.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

CodyW said:


> My issue is pulling the plug ends through without getting tangled. I wanted to do it now that way if the plugs are quite large I can take everything else out of the pipe and run the GPS wires first.



You could purchase cables separately and maybe return the ones that come from the unit??? Maybe not the most ethical way to go about it but probably not causing anyone any harm.


----------

